
Brain waves detected in "mini-brains" grown from stem cells - bakztfuture
https://physicsworld.com/a/brain-waves-detected-in-mini-brains-grown-from-stem-cells/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is creepy. Imagine a brain that's sentient but has no way to interact
with the world. Yikes!

~~~
orionblastar
Imagine the brains linked together in a network using biohacking? A neruo
network of small brains.

